# Help with new camera



## Roy99664 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm trying to learn this new camera. Man, It's more camera than I needed, but got it as a gift so I'm stumbling along. Am I headed in the right direction? I would appreciate any suggestions you might offer. (Canon Rebel XTi). This shot is right off the camera, no editing except for re-sizing.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks good to me but what do I know I'm just OK when it comes to pictures. Now as to the pen now thats nice and the engraving  with the gold vien "NICE".


----------



## markgum (Nov 14, 2008)

photo looks good to me. and the pen is very nice.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 14, 2008)

From an overall perspective, Its way better than most I see (any any that I can manage with what I have).

If I had to give any feedback, I think a reposition of 1 light for sure would help.   To me, I think that it has too much 'top lighting'?   I would thing that a light from the front (camera side) would help with some of the darkest areas on the pen,  which are along the middle of the pen.

There is a shadow that I think will really mess with the pen depending on it.. This one almost looks 2 different shades of blue due to that shadow.  To see specifically what I'm seeing, look how the color changes from the small 'a's in Alaska.. The sk is in shadow.


----------



## Roy99664 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ah, yes I see the shadow. I'll try moving the lights around. Thanks, and thanks for the comments on the pen. Engraving by Ken.

This is the first "high end" pen I've made. Having a bit of trouble finding a buyer. It's been suggested that I have Ken engrave a picture of Sarah Palin on it. :biggrin:


----------



## BruceA (Nov 15, 2008)

*Suggestion for pen position*

Roy, 
wow--you're on the right track !! Nice white background, and clear details.  Pen looks great, too.

One suggestion is to rotate the pen so the clip is showing - especially on this kit which has a very nice accent clip.

There's a compound called Museum Wax, sold by Arizona Silhouette, that you can use for anchoring the pen during photographs.  A little ball about 3/16ths inch will hold it in place, and doesn't do any harm to the pen finish.

Bruce in TN.


----------



## Roy99664 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Bruce. I wasn't sure how to pose it for the picture. I wanted show the engraving. Maybe the clip should be positioned differently? Should it go over the engraving?  I think my spouse has some museum wax around here somewhere, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dean has a very good suggestion about the light , I think you should also diffuse that light in front so you don't create any glare . 
I don't think you should put the clip over the engraving .
You should use a different prop though , I know what it is but it looks like errrr......


----------



## Roy99664 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Butch. I seem to remember another member posting a picture using a similar prop. Man the flack He got! I forgot all about it untill your reply. I have the lights diffused with plastic garbage bag material but maybe it's not enough. That's the beauty of digital photography, it doesn't cost anything to try different setups. Man, if I had to pay for film and developing while learning, it would have cost a small fortune!


----------



## alphageek (Nov 17, 2008)

If you're looking for a CHEAP diffuser - the white tissue paper that is used for presents, etc is GREAT.   Not very permanent unless you're more careful than I used to be, but it works well.... Better properties than plastic IMO, but still need to be carefull around hot lights.

I picked up a cheap photo tent and the white fabric is much improved ( and I don't tear it).


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 27, 2008)

I think you got a nice picture there. The only 2 things I might comment on are. 
Firts the center band is lacking on detail that could be either slow speed during shooting ans camera moved, shalow depth of field, try using an F stop arround 8 to 11 and if you fix the pictures prior to upload like in Photo Shop or something like it use the unsharp mask tool to enhance the overall sharpness. 
Second I'd try to shoot the picture with a darker back ground that way you shoud pick up more definition on the actual pen. That is a one though combination to shoot since the pen blank not only it's pretty dark but it has details in it that you like them to show, but it contrast a lot with the hardware and the bacground, so in a way you have a hughe dynamic range to cover from light to dark and the camera sensor it not capable of recording all the data on the dark side and the light one at once, therefore you are sacrificing important details at the expense of the light background being properly exposed.
I hope this makes sence to you. I'll try to attack a picture of a fimilar pen.
PS: The reflections on the pen it's a personal preference and also dependent on the lighting, now that I look at the ones I took about a year ago I would provably choose something different but this should make the point.
Regards,
Alex
PS: Great camera you got, congrats.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2008)

I do not think you have a shadow on the front of the pen. I think it is reflection. you have a white table reflecting on the bottom edge of the pen, a white light tent reflecting at the top and the space in the middle is where the camera is setting and basically the room behind you. This could still be helped with either a change in light position (otherwise lighting is fine) change in camera position. or by propping up a white card or sheet of paper so that you are not getting such a contrasting reflection across the front of the pen. it has already been mentioned the the Dark on white is hard for the camera to adjust for. The info on how to bring out detail has also already been mentioned. Gotta be able to see the finger prints on the fittings.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 27, 2008)

Daniel said:


> I do not think you have a shadow on the front of the pen. I think it is reflection. you have a white table reflecting on the bottom edge of the pen, a white light tent reflecting at the top and the space in the middle is where the camera is setting and basically the room behind you.




Daniel;  I saw an LED "ring light" made for use with microscopes, but could be used for this purpose.  The camera lens could shot thru the ring.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Roy99664 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Still trying*

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm still snapping away, trying to get the right combo. I don't think there is a right combo for all shots. Here's my latest effort to shoot a group going to the vendor. Shot at F11, 1/60th sec, ISO 400, and custom White Balance. No Edithing except resizing and border. Appreciate any help.
Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 27, 2008)

To my eyes, this is a good group picture.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2008)

Now I think I would be able to see finger prints in that one. If you had left any. You better shape up. seriously I do see the detail of these pens in the grain of the Cigar and the bands of the Elegant Beauties etc. Lighting looks very good to me. you have some reflections of light off the metal that really could have caused problems for this picture but you survived it. Yo are correct, there is no one set up for a group or even for an individual pen. But as you get more and more pictures you like you will also be able to anticipate what a picture will look like better and better. so it becomes less and less hit and miss.


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 27, 2008)

It does look good and yes there is not one setting does it all. That is why is normally shoot one at the time or try to group similar pens.
It is a bit sof you should use some sharpening. I hope you don't mind I did it so you can see the difference. I also but the contrast a bit
Happy thanks giving


----------



## Roy99664 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for looking and commenting. I don't mind the editing a bit, It does look better with your changes. I haven't tackled the editing part yet. Once I get familiar with the camera I'll dip my toe into editing. This old brain can only absorb so much input and then it wants a beer break.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2008)

Roy, one step at a time is the way to go. if you start messing with to many things you never know what made what difference. Just be glad digital photos are free. i learned a lot of this stuff on a film camera. i bought film in packages of 100 rolls.


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 27, 2008)

If you need some help with a picture before you get to learn the editing par let me know and I'll help you if I can.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2008)

Roy,
You are way ahead of me, so take my suggestion very lightly... I like my pens to appear to "float" (I haven't gotten there on very many of my photos yet), but I'm thinking you need to set the white balance a little so the background doesn't appear grey... or is that just my monitor. 

My camera never ever sees a picture the way my eyes do.


----------



## Roy99664 (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree Chuck. I had the white balance right on in the Alaska pen shot, but when I switched subjects it wandered off. I thought that once I had it set right it would be set for anything I put in the box. That doesn't seem to be a correct assumption. I guess wb has to be set for every shot.


----------

